# BHFS shooters?? What pin gaps do you use for field?



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Try browsing or searching through this forum...there is a thread discussing this from a couple weeks ago...and it has been gone over a bunch of times in the General Forum as well.

But a good way to figure out what is BEST FOR YOU is to shoot the setup...my pin settings may not be best for you....playing with OT2 is a good starting point....but that's it...it's just a starting point.

There is no easy way to shoot BHFS other then shooting and learning how to shoot that style.....

and I use my pins and only my pins when shooting this style....I don't use the bubble or housing for a sight setting ........IMO that is cheating:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

elkski said:


> I have heard that it is a good idea to use 25,35,45,55,65 yd pins for field??
> The guy said it works better for the hunter round and then about the same for field round??
> Also what are you tricks:
> Do you set the sight guard up as a pin for say 80 yrds?? cmon you can tell me.
> ...


I've used 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 for many years now. That system works best for *me*. Like Hornet suggested, ya gotta experiment. Much depends on the speed of your set-up. OT2 allows you to simulate gaping on different NFAA faces at various yardages. It's one of my favorite features.

I don't use my pin guard for anything. I agree, doing so *IS* cheating. I'm not gonna go through a bunch of heartache getting my pins and pin guard set-up for two stinking arrows at 80 yards!  IMHO it ain't worth it.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

It's no heartache to set up your bubble for 80 yards and it's worth more than just the two shots at 80. There are also two shots at 70 that you need to gap for (unless you reference aim somewhere else). Two points can make or break you in a tournament. It's really easy to set up with a program like OnTarget and a more target oriented sight like a Hogg-It.

Is it cheating? If you say so. Every serious BHFS shooter I met at Redding KNEW exactly how many yards their bubble was at and where to hold to hit BigFoot. Every serious BHFS shooter I met at Outdoor Nationals had their bubble set for something..mostly 70 or 80 yards.

Now on to the question. I set my pins at 20,30,40,50,60..and the bubble obviously at 80. Are there better sight settings? Probably, and there are some old timers that know exactly where to do it. However, I have been shooting this same pin setup since I had pins and I don't think it's worth the trouble to change...especially since I want my hunting setup on those even yardages. Matt Schmitz won Outdoor Nationals last year, setting a record too, with the 20 thru 60 setup..so it works.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

AKDoug said:


> Is it cheating? If you say so. Every serious BHFS shooter I met at Redding KNEW exactly how many yards their bubble was at and where to hold to hit BigFoot. Every serious BHFS shooter I met at Outdoor Nationals had their bubble set for something..mostly 70 or 80 yards.


I am surprised at how many archers admit to this practice. Personally, I don't care. I believe in a don't ask...don't tell policy. :zip: Just because the serious BHFS shooters do it...doesn't make it right.  IMHO it *IS* cheating. I guess if you need those points bad enough to win...then go for it.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*ditto what you said AKDOUG!*

Using the bottom of your sight for 80 just makes sense-why wouldn't you use that as a refrence? Cheating not sure why anyone would think that. 

uh oh, here comes a 14 paragraph response from field14 or brtsite analizing page 982, section 104, article 37, line 83 of the NFAA rule book:wink:

You know those guys do a search for "BHFS" as soon as they log on 



AKDoug said:


> It's no heartache to set up your bubble for 80 yards and it's worth more than just the two shots at 80. There are also two shots at 70 that you need to gap for (unless you reference aim somewhere else). Two points can make or break you in a tournament. It's really easy to set up with a program like OnTarget and a more target oriented sight like a Hogg-It.
> 
> Is it cheating? If you say so. Every serious BHFS shooter I met at Redding KNEW exactly how many yards their bubble was at and where to hold to hit BigFoot. Every serious BHFS shooter I met at Outdoor Nationals had their bubble set for something..mostly 70 or 80 yards.
> 
> Now on to the question. I set my pins at 20,30,40,50,60..and the bubble obviously at 80. Are there better sight settings? Probably, and there are some old timers that know exactly where to do it. However, I have been shooting this same pin setup since I had pins and I don't think it's worth the trouble to change...especially since I want my hunting setup on those even yardages. Matt Schmitz won Outdoor Nationals last year, setting a record too, with the 20 thru 60 setup..so it works.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

huntelk said:


> Using the bottom of your sight for 80 just makes sense-why wouldn't you use that as a refrence? Cheating not sure why anyone would think that.
> uh oh, here comes a 14 paragraph response from field14 or brtsite analizing page 982, section 104, article 37, line 83 of the NFAA rule book:wink:
> 
> You know those guys do a search for "BHFS" as soon as they log on


Because it says in the rules for that class that you can only use 5 reference points....or whatever the wording is. It used to be :zip: Now it seems that EVERYONE talks about using it.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

huntelk said:


> uh oh, here comes a 14 paragraph response from field14 or brtsite analizing page 982, section 104, article 37, line 83 of the NFAA rule book:wink:
> 
> You know those guys do a search for "BHFS" as soon as they log on


Here ya go. I beat them too it...:wink:

*A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered reference points. Sighting reference points, string peep and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes, clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the points of reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard may be used. A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed.*

Interpret the rule any way you wish.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know why the "reference points" allowed was set at 5. However people have been using alternative reference points even in classes were no sights are allowed for as long as people have been shooting

Even in "barebow" archers are using the tips of arrows.. Top of a sight window and so on. I have heard of other things being used outside of a bubble in Bowhunter as well.

The rules are the same for everybody and knowing other methods that are legal to further your game is part of it……. Even if you simply held your 60 yard pin high and noticed that your bubble was right were it needed to be to make a nice shot,,,,,,, What do you do ignore the bubble? 

I don't know if I would call it cheating if people used other parts of their bow outside of the 5 fixed points to get on target. I would consider it cheating if you were adding stuff simply for that reason. However if it's going to be there anyhow and you can use it ……….. Go for it


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*oh come on!*



mdbowhunter said:


> Here ya go. I beat them too it...:wink:
> 
> You are no fun:tongue:
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I use 20,30.40,55,65,80 That way with my setup i can hold paper on ALL targets and have good reference points for odd yardages. Also not centering the peep is a good way to catch those 51, 52 etc yardages and ain dead on.

The best part (hardest part) of BHFS is learning how to BEST utilize the equipment that is LEGAL to use in the class.
John


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

You are no fun:tongue: Thank You! :wink:

I was really hoping for a 2 page diatribe from the one or a jab about all the "trouble" BHFS guys cause from the other:wink: Don't pick on field14 and brtesite too much. They only make people mad because they tell the truth! 

By the way, my interpretation is that a "reference point" is a pin, mark on the vertical wire on a spot hogg..... I'm sure that was the intent.

A sight housing is a sight housing-not a pin or "reference point". Agreed.

What if I use my 60 yard pin but don't center it in my peep-what if I happened to learn that if I put the 60 yd pin level with the inside top edge of a particular sized peep it is dead on at 70 and dead on (80) if that 60 yd pin sits just on top of the outside of the peep.... Oh jeez, that is way too hard for me to even think about!

Is that "cheating", or just making intellegent use of the tools I'm allowed? Hmmmmmmmmmmm 

Like I said, I really doesn't matter to me. I'm a purest at heart and remember those days not so long ago when pinguards and levels were illegal.  

My advice...don't advertise. :zip:


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

I was really hoping for a 2 page diatribe from the one or a jab about all the "trouble" BHFS guys cause from the other:wink: Don't pick on field14 and brtesite too much. They only make people mad because they tell the truth! 

"You want the truth?, YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!" -in the best Jack Nicolson voice I can type:drum:


----------



## JbarC (Apr 20, 2008)

sharked7 - I like your idea, but you only get 5 pins in NFAA.

I use 20,30,40,50,and 65.

I can use my 65 at 60, 65, 70, and gap my 65 to my 50 to get my 80. this is a very popular method.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JbarC said:


> sharked7 - I like your idea, but you only get 5 pins in NFAA.
> 
> I use 20,30,40,50,and 65.
> 
> I can use my 65 at 60, 65, 70, and gap my 65 to my 50 to get my 80. this is a very popular method.


his bubble is 80:wink:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The day they allowed a bubble and the vertical wire in BHFS was the day I decided to not worry about additional reference points or cheating. You can't tell me that back in the day when our brass pins were stuck to that vertical bar that the bottom of the bar wasn't at 80 yards AND setup so that it sat right on the outside edge of the target. Not that I can remember doing anything like that :zip:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> A sight housing is a sight housing-not a pin or "reference point". Agreed.


Than I'll set my 80 to be the bottom of my housing and I won't be cheating? Whatever

Hey, at least I don't use v-bars and side weights...or an STS.


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm pretty new to field archery, and I'm a low A class shooter so far, so I'm no expert. I use 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60. A couple weeks ago, a guy suggested something that works well for 70 and 80. 
At the 80 yarder, hold your 60 pin on the dot, see where your 40 pin is sitting, and raise the 60 yard pin up to that spot. It works pretty well for me, but I have to go a bit higher up than 40. 
The technique is similar for 70 but it's easier. Hold that 60 yard pin on the dot and see where your 50 sits. Then raise the 60 yard pin up to that spot.

If I get 4's on the 70 and 80, and a 17 total on the 65, I'm ok.

One thing is for sure for me, I have to learn these pins, where they are, before I try anything else . GOOD STUFF!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Well here goes a FS'ers point of view on PINS.

First of all it depends on your speed and how far your sight is from your peep as these things will affect the gaps!!!

If I were to try it, I'd have a 65 yard pins since you shoot 8 arrows at 65 on a field round and 2 at 65 on a hunter round and 2 at 64 on the H round as well. 

Then I'd have a 20 yarder since there are 8 shots on a F round and 4 on the H as well as 2 more at 19 on the H. 

I'd have a 30 yarder 10 shots on a F, and 8 on the H at 32 where you can hold top of the dot, and 8 on the H at 28 where you could hold bottom of the dot.

I'd have a 40 yarder since there are 10 there on a F round and 8 more on the H.

ANd since everyone else is "cheating" I'd have the bubble set at 80.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well here goes a FS'ers point of view on PINS.
> 
> First of all it depends on your speed and how far your sight is from your peep as these things will affect the gaps!!!
> 
> ...


 Good stuff Hinkey.. :thumb: :chortle:

My pse is gonna sport a pin sight once again, so.. I'll try your setup.. makes absolutely perfect sense.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Good stuff Hinkey.. :thumb: :chortle:
> 
> My pse is gonna sport a pin sight once again, so.. I'll try your setup.. makes absolutely perfect sense.. :thumb: :cheers:


COuld work...............then again could be a train wreck!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

AKDoug said:


> You can't tell me that back in the day when our brass pins were stuck to that vertical bar that the bottom of the bar wasn't at 80 yards AND setup so that it sat right on the outside edge of the target. Not that I can remember doing anything like that :zip:


Didn't think of that one back then! :wink:

I've used the 40-60 gap method since the beginning. Works fine for me. I knew when they allowed pinguards it would open up a whole new way of doing things. Oh well...ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

40-60 (and 50-60 for 70) works for me, too! Doing it that way, I find the level is close but I still don't really use it. I'm not good enough to worry too much about the 80 and 70 - as long as I get at LEAST a 3 on each arrow. (I did get an 18 the first half yesterday!!)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well here goes a FS'ers point of view on PINS.
> 
> First of all it depends on your speed and how far your sight is from your peep as these things will affect the gaps!!!
> 
> ...



Man those are some good tips from someone that was giving me crap for wanting to setup a bow for BHFS:embara:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well here goes a FS'ers point of view on PINS.
> 
> First of all it depends on your speed and how far your sight is from your peep as these things will affect the gaps!!!
> 
> ...



That is exactly how I came up with my pin gaps. 20 30 40 50 65 and I know where my bubble needs to be to hit close to center. There are only 2 shots at 80. I will take a 4 all day on 80 but 3 or less is unacceptable. I dont have the speed to be able to hold paper at all distances with out the 'bubble reference'
John


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well here goes a FS'ers point of view on PINS.
> 
> First of all it depends on your speed and how far your sight is from your peep as these things will affect the gaps!!!
> 
> ...



This makes excellent sense in a logical way, so I have a dumb question for you. 

What distance do you set the 5th pin at when you use your 20, 30, 40, 65 advice?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Todd_ID said:


> This makes excellent sense in a logical way, so I have a dumb question for you.
> 
> What distance do you set the 5th pin at when you use your 20, 30, 40, 65 advice?


I would set mine at 50


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I would set mine at 50


Yep. :thumbs_up

One thing to remember. Much of this depends on the speed of your setup. Right now...at 278 FPS I'm placing my 60 yard pin barely above the dot at 65 yards. :tongue: For slower set-ups, a 65 yard pin may be a a good choice. Like anything...ya gotta experiment to find what works best for *YOU*.


----------

